# Stock launcher advantages over Nova?



## scott62185 (Jan 6, 2012)

I've been using Nova launcher and I think it's great. I know many of the advantages to Nova but I'm wondering about why it is that some people prefer the stock launcher. Are there certain features that are better in stock?


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

I really can't think of any feature that the stock launcher has over Nova other than the fact that it is the launcher that came with the phone...


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

I don't think there is any. Stock launcher does use less resources, but its not like Nova bogs the phone down. I don't notice any speed difference between the two. Just stick with nova.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## scott62185 (Jan 6, 2012)

Art Vandelay said:


> I don't think there is any. Stock launcher does use less resources, but its not like Nova bogs the phone down. I don't notice any speed difference between the two. Just stick with nova.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Alright, that's what I thought. I see people posting from time to time that they want to stick w/ the stock launcher and I wanted to make sure I wasn't missing something.


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

I would probably just say solidity. Stock launcher is... well... built in with the source so it's definitely a "safe"r bet with regards to crashes/what I like to call "solidity." I've used and use Nova Launcher though and it's one of the best Launchers I've ever used!


----------



## gapi (Dec 31, 2011)

I tried NOVA and found it irritating to the point I removed it.

I tried a few versions and on different kernels and it just got on my nerves. One thing in particular was the screen rotation would hang up sometimes.
I don't like animations anyway. I want my screens to pop not roll or animate in and out.

To me and I'm sure I am a minority here, Nova is useless.I removed it like it was Bloat.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

gapi said:


> I don't like animations anyway. I want my screens to pop not roll or animate in and out.
> 
> To me and I'm sure I am a minority here, Nova is useless.I removed it like it was Bloat.


Pretty sure you can turn off the animations.

However, if the stock launcher allowed for changing the icons on the dock/allow more to be placed there I'd stick with it, as that's about all I use nova for.


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

Barf said:


> Pretty sure you can turn off the animations.
> 
> However, if the stock launcher allowed for changing the icons on the dock/allow more to be placed there I'd stick with it, as that's about all I use nova for.


Same here. Nova is nice, but ease of changing icons is the only reason I have ever used an aftermarket launcher.

I also like that nova lets you set a single icon for a folder.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

gapi said:


> I tried NOVA and found it irritating to the point I removed it.
> 
> I tried a few versions and on different kernels and it just got on my nerves. One thing in particular was the screen rotation would hang up sometimes.
> I don't like animations anyway. I want my screens to pop not roll or animate in and out.
> ...


You can change this. Sounds to me like you used it for 2 minutes, decided you hated it, then came here.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

None.. That's why they made the nova launcher.. Bc its an UPGRADE over stock

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I just use stock launcher because it works. I bought ADW EX previously but I haven't even bothered downloading it. I might grab nova sometime but stock works fine for now.


----------



## xRogerxC (Nov 27, 2011)

Nova and ADW Ex are actually quite similar. In fact, you can use ADW icon sets with Nova launcher! I do wish Nova would allow you to scale the size of launcher icons like ADW Ex does.

All in all, Nova is still a great launcher 

Verizon Galaxy Nexus 
AOKP Build 22, Stock kernel, 
4.0.4 Bootloader and Radios. 
Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## XideXL (Dec 27, 2011)

I use Nova but the one thing I do miss from the stock launcher is the market shortcut in the app drawer. With Nova, there is a menu icon in it's place which includes Market, Manage Apps, and Nova Settings. To me, it's easier to pick the app I want to manage from the app drawer and drag it to App Info to avoid scrolling through all my apps in the management screen. And frankly, once Nova has been set up to my liking, I pretty much never need Nova Settings, and there are so many other ways to get to it anyway if I do. I'd much prefer just the Market icon up there in the app drawer, but after all, it's only one extra tap, and I can live with it for all the other great things Nova offers!


----------



## Deathshead (Aug 15, 2011)

You are all forgetting one of the most valuable features of nova, the ability to backup and restore all your icons, widgets,etc when flashing rom to rom.


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

Nova Launcher is simply the stock launcher modified. It isn't a scratch built launcher so technically you are using stock launcher so it's really not a change other than more options.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## bplewis24 (Jan 21, 2012)

Can you remove the G-Search widget with Nova?


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

bplewis24 said:


> Can you remove the G-Search widget with Nova?


Yep. It has a ton of nice features like that.


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

Only thing that makes me use nova over stock is the backup and restore feature I flash roms a lot and its super handy. But I like the look and feel of the stock launcher and that's reason I use nova over adw ex or launcher pro etc

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Lurch81 said:


> Only thing that makes me use nova over stock is the backup and restore feature I flash roms a lot and its super handy. But I like the look and feel of the stock launcher and that's reason I use nova over adw ex or launcher pro etc
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


If the launcher doesn't change between ROMs, you can backup the layout with TiBackup.


----------



## RageXicity (Aug 12, 2011)

xRogerxC said:


> Nova and ADW Ex are actually quite similar. In fact, you can use ADW icon sets with Nova launcher! I do wish Nova would allow you to scale the size of launcher icons like ADW Ex does.


How is this accomplished? Or do you have to change individual icons by itself?


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

RageXicity said:


> How is this accomplished? Or do you have to change individual icons by itself?


I know somewhere in ADW settings you can set how many rows and columns are in the app drawer (and therefore changing their size).


----------



## eris72 (Jul 24, 2011)

Nova crashes for me sometimes, stock never has. Stability is only advantage for me

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## lrs421 (Jul 9, 2011)

I heard that Nova was now in the market. I can't seem to find it though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Nova launcher hasn't crashed once on me (yet lol) and I think it's much nicer than the stock launcher.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

To me, Nova is just Stock on steroids. I honestly see no reason to not use it. Anybody claiming instability most likely has other issues. Nova is rock solid and does not crash.


----------



## noah (Jan 2, 2012)

In all fairness, some early nova versions did crash occasionally, but those issues have long been fixed as far as I can tell. Make sure you update if you are having problems. I like my 6x5 grid and no G-search widget etc. and would not trade back to stock. What cracks me up is I have seen people running custom ROMs talk about not using anything but stock launcher on principle. WTH, you are running totally custom ROMs, why wouldn't you run a customized launcher?


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm using nova now. Its really just stock with s few option. That's a good thing though. I got rid if the search bar widget. I liked it but I never used it. I have my screens with 5 rows and 4 columns. This is actually how I had ADW EX setup on my Rezound and thunderbolt. I might give ADW another go but nova is quite good.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Natemz said:


> To me, Nova is just Stock on steroids. I honestly see no reason to not use it. Anybody claiming instability most likely has other issues. Nova is rock solid and does not crash.


A sock on steroids now that is a scary/weird thought. Lol, Nova is also rock solid for me and is much improved over the sock launcher.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> A sock on steroids now that is a scary/weird thought. Lol, Nova is also rock solid for me and is much improved over the sock launcher.


I know not what you speak of. I see no misspellings in my post


----------



## bplewis24 (Jan 21, 2012)

lrs421 said:


> I heard that Nova was now in the market. I can't seem to find it though.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Neither can I.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

bplewis24 said:


> Neither can I.


The XDA thread still says it isn't in the market.


----------



## lrs421 (Jul 9, 2011)

bplewis24 said:


> Neither can I.


Yeah someone on xda posted a link but it never worked for me. Not a big deal. It's easy to find in the forums.

Sent from my GT-P6210 using Tapatalk


----------

